# new tent



## rdmar5055 (Aug 11, 2012)

Im looking for a new family tent to take the wife and kids camping any suggestions


----------



## Pat Tria (Aug 12, 2012)

My wife bought a nice tent for our son that sleeps 6. She went on line at Walmart, found what she liked and had it shipped to the closest store for pick up. Didn't even have to pay shipping.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 12, 2012)

Sams has several tents right now that they are clearencing out
after summer season.....They had the $200.00 Coleman "instant tent" for $80.00.....
Wally World has some decent entry level tents, but you will need
to seal the seams and put 2 coats of silicone on the sides and rain
fly if you expect rain....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 12, 2012)

The Cabela's XPG tents (Cabela's branded Kelty)are great quality tents for a couple benjamins. I bought one a few years ago and have camped through 15"-in-two-days rains, high winds, and close passing-by tornados and have never gotten wet or had my tent blow down. Easy to set up and take down, too. Whatever you get, make sure you get one that the rain fly goes all the way to the ground, it makes a lot of difference.


----------



## savreds (Aug 12, 2012)

nchillbilly said:


> whatever you get, make sure you get one that the rain fly goes all the way to the ground, it makes a lot of difference.



x2!!!


----------



## Yankee in GA (Aug 14, 2012)

If you've got the bucks to spare, REI makes one called the Kingdom.  One of my friends camps a lot with his wife and son and he claims it's worth every penny.  Plus if it ever tears or the zipper gets stuck, you can return it and get a new one.  I like it because it has the rain fly that covers the whole tent.  That's definitely a must.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 14, 2012)

I bought a used Coleman Instant Tent last year.  

It is the 10' x 14" model.  It is completely set up (stakes and all) in less than 10 minutes.  

It takes me about 15-20 minutes to get it completely packed up.


----------



## hipster dufus (Aug 15, 2012)

gigatent bear mt. 10 x 10 w/ almost straight walls 7 ft interior height. shop online, i got mine at toys r us online. the straight walls enablw u to use an ac unit


----------



## Bam Bam (Aug 23, 2012)

Camp valley instant tent at sams (8 person) 14x9. Was 160.00 first of summer now 80.00. I bought one, it takes about a minute to put up with two people doing it. I put it up in about 2/3 minutes by myself. Its the same thing as a coleman it just dont cost as much. Coleman is proud of their stuff(exspensive)!!!!!!


----------



## fox51599 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sargent said:
			
		

> I bought a used Coleman Instant Tent last year.
> 
> It is the 10' x 14" model. It is completely set up (stakes and all) in less than 10 minutes.
> 
> It takes me about 15-20 minutes to get it completely packed up.



do you have a rainfly? if not, does it leak? 


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Sargent (Dec 18, 2012)

fox51599 said:


> do you have a rainfly? if not, does it leak?
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_




It is supposed to have a "built in rainfly"- ie: a thicker roof. 

I haven't camped in the rain with it yet, so I don't know how well it works. 

I did seal all the seams once I bought it.


----------

